# Palenque



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The new Palenque International Airport was inaugurated today by President Peña Nieto.
So I guess it opened after all.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

I get a big kick out of the doubters living in other parts of Mexico and/or the United States who, based on their written comments on this fórum, think that the new Palenque International Airport is a pipe dream destined to be a huge and expensive boondoggle which it may, in fact, eventually be but as prognosticators, they may be making assumptions based on limited information and that can be a foolish errand.

The just completed inaugeration of the new airport attended by many dignitaries was one of many events heralding the continuation of the exploitation of Chiapas and other parts of Southern Mexico as tourist havens. I am not presupposing that this trend is good or bad - simply passing on some information from the local press here in Chiapas where most influential newspapers in this part of the state are published in Tuxtla Gutiérrez. So, here goes:

Ftrom a headline in yesterday´s (February 15th) _Diario de Chiapas _:

CARRETERA PALENQUE-SCLC, UN DETONANTE

I won´t quote this brief article per se but, the gist of the piece is that the construction of the new carretera from Palenque to San Cristóbal and then connecting to the autopista from San Cristóbal to Tuxtla and then on to other autopistas from Tuxtla to the Soconusco Coast and autopistas north/northwest to Oaxaca and south to the port of Puerto Chiapas (which is envisioned as a major stop for cruiseliners and tourists heading throughout the región to visit various attractions) and Guatemala is all part of a regional plan to turn Chiapas and all of Southern Mexico into a lucrative tourist destination. It is also part of an ambitious plan to improve transportation infrastructure all the way through Central America to Colombia. 

Whether this is a good or bad trend the readers must decide for themselves. I am not reporting this to take sides. The plan in its´grandest manifestation is seemingly logical but who knows if Southern Mexico will take off as a popular international tourist destination. Envision international airports at Cancun, Majuhual, Palenque and Oaxaca City. In between those ports of entry, the finest autopistas and, serving those autopista, the best paved and well-engineered secondary roads to countless tourist attractions and, take my word for it, these attractions, whether of historical or natural interest, are everywhere down here and very treasured among European and Asian tourists.. 

Much of the problem that the state and federal officials are having with the many indigenous communities (40% of the total population in Chiapas) is because the state is invading formerly sacred territories without providing a proper "cut" for those communities. A good example to place these things in context, is the construction of the massive electricity generating windmills all along the windy Isthmus of Tehuanetepec in adjacent Oaxaca State which provided electricity to places such as Mexico City while dramatically and negatively changing the environment on the isthmus with no benefit to the local indigenous inhabitants. This type of story has been repeated countless times in Southern Mexico over the centuries and now they want to build tourist-oriented thoroughfares through ancient indigenous lands with no regard as to the disruption of traditional lands and values. 

Once again; I am not taking sides here, merely trying to identify the source of social discord for those of you unfamiliar with this unique región on the southern edge of North America. 

In my opinión, the idea that indigenous people living on lands between San Cristóbal and Palenque can stop this bulldozer despite their vociferous protests is a foolhardy notion. You can´t fight city hall. We learned that since the 1950s on the Alabama and Northwest Florida coasts as developers, with the help of disreputable local politicians, turned hundreds of miles of incredibly beautiful, pristine, sugar-white sand beaches fronting cristal-clear aquamarine waters into countless miles of ugly high rise, ticky-tacky condominium projects obscuring the beach from passers-by as far as the eye could see. You can´t go home again.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

I seem to recall a major bone of contention in the Zapatista uprising was that the federal government didn't give enough attention to the needs of Chiapas. One would have to ask what is the best way to serve those needs, just give them money or build infrastructure? As for the designation of "international", this doesn't automatically turn Palenque into a major airport. There are many small airports in the U.S. with an international designation. The airlines price their flights according to the size of the airport they're serving. A "major hub" would have many airlines serving it with multiple flights daily. In Mexico that would be for sure Mexico City and Cancun. Direct flights from Europe or the States to a small airport such as Palenque would be prohibitively expensive. Not saying there won't be such flights, but you'd pay for the privilege. Direct flights to Cancun on the other hand would be much more economical due to competition. Cancun has the infrastructure that most vacationers want. Some of them will want to see Palenque too, and can arrange onward transport to it and also to popular for Europeans San Cristobal. Developing an airport and new highway to meet those needs makes sense. But the international destination for Palenque most likely is a recognition of a different type of traveler, one who incorporates the entire region, is interested in Tikal, Antigua, Lake Atitlan, Palenque, and San Cristobal. Regional airlines in Guatemala now have the option to land in Palenque, making regional transport much more efficient for vacationers with limited time. For such an area with such limited infrastructure to turn into Orlando, you first have to have a Disney World. Palenque isn't Disney World and doesn't have the potential to be Disney.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

To compare DisneyWorld on the dull and uninviting coastal plains of Orlando interspersed with ugly urban "KentuckyFriedChickenBigMac" greasy spoons and suburban ticky-tacky housing for escapees from such dreadful places as Cleveland and Toronto or, for God´s sake, the dried-up plains of the East Texas Hog-Wallow with the glorious jungles in and around Palenque , is to appear uninformed. Perhaps I misread your post.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> To compare DisneyWorld on the dull and uninviting coastal plains of Orlando interspersed with ugly urban "KentuckyFriedChickenBigMac" greasy spoons and suburban ticky-tacky housing for escapees from such dreadful places as Cleveland and Toronto or, for God´s sake, the dried-up plains of the East Texas Hog-Wallow with the glorious jungles in and around Palenque , is to appear uninformed. Perhaps I misread your post.


Perhaps you did. I believe you suggested in an earlier post that the new airport would bring in hordes of tourists and Disneyfy the area. To alter an area forever, as Disney World did to Orlando, you first have to have a driver that brings the hordes, which Disney did. Palenque is no Disney World. Look at the regional hotspots for tourism that are near international airports. San Cristobal de las Casas hasn't exploded with hordes, just a nice steady flow, primarily from Europe. Neither has Antigua, Guatemala. As for ruins, Tikal is considered the supreme example of Mayan civilization. And Copan in Honduras has the best example of Mayan carvings anywhere, a beautiful small town nearby with a much more agreeable climate, and Brad and Angelina even visited it a couple of years ago! Has either exploded with tourist growth? No, and probably will always be must-sees for the limited stream of regional tourists who are enamored with the area and often make multiple visits. It's not for nothing that the Mexican government developed Cancun and Huatulco on the coasts(and only Cancun has been truly successful). They have the attributes and amenities that most people seeking a fun vacation overseas are looking for. I just can't see a huge amount of people spending precious vacation hours in a hot, humid, buggy area with limited infrastructure to see some ruins. If so Belize would be the hottest destination on the planet.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I said it before and I'll say it again and I think that people who understand that region and the challenges that exist would agree:

"Everyone in the region, to one extent or another ... will benefit from highway improvements IMO. Spending the money on an airport so some French tourists can reach Palenque easier ... is silly."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it is very silly for you to believe that but they do want to increase their international reach and get the Europeans lines to come into Palenque Wether they will suceed or not is another story. 
The goal is to bring more people into the Palenque, Yaxchilan Bonampak, San Cristobal area , we will see if that succeed. So far only Interjet is due to fly there from DF in March.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Longford;3170114]I said it before and I'll say it again and I think that people who understand that region and the challenges that exist would agree:

"Everyone in the region, to one extent or another ... will benefit from highway improvements IMO. Spending the money on an airport so some French tourists can reach Palenque easier ... is silly."[/QUOTE]_

[Cut]

The infrastructural improvements to highways and airway entry points from Cancun to Majuhual to Palenque to Oaxaca City and ports of call at places such as Puerto Chiapas are all parts of a regional plan to develop tourism throughout Southern Mexico and into Central America and whether or not this plan is successful or falls flat is not the issue here. The point illustrated by the article I cite from the local press is that this is what the Mexican and local governments are doing and success or failure of the endeavor wil be manifest long after Longford and Dawg are in the ground. 

I find it puzzling that people living in such far-flung flatlands as Northern Illinois and East Texas are concerned with what is to come of a place characterized by immense and splendid tropical jungles and rugged mountains far from their experience. It´s almost as if there is the need to see these ambitious plans to pull this beautiful land up by its bootstraps fail just for the sake of observing that failure. I would not be surprised by that failure either, but I am not relishing the moment that may or may not come in my lifetime.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> I find it puzzling that people living in such far-flung flatlands as Northern Illinois and East Texas are concerned with what is to come of a place characterized by immense and splendid tropical jungles and rugged mountains far from their experience.


Why would it be puzzling that persons would be responding to a discussion posted specifically to elicit discussion and which fulfills one of the principal purposes of this web forum? There isn't one person participating in this discussion whose opinions are absolute ... the one and only worth valuing greater than an other.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> The infrastructural improvements to highways and airway entry points from Cancun to Majuhual to Palenque to Oaxaca City and ports of call at places such as Puerto Chiapas are all parts of a regional plan to develop tourism throughout Southern Mexico and into Central America and whether or not this plan is successful or falls flat is not the issue here. The point illustrated by the article I cite from the local press is that this is what the Mexican and local governments are doing and success or failure of the endeavor wil be manifest long after Longford and Dawg are in the ground.
> 
> I find it puzzling that people living in such far-flung flatlands as Northern Illinois and East Texas are concerned with what is to come of a place characterized by immense and splendid tropical jungles and rugged mountains far from their experience. It´s almost as if there is the need to see these ambitious plans to pull this beautiful land up by its bootstraps fail just for the sake of observing that failure. I would not be surprised by that failure either, but I am not relishing the moment that may or may not come in my lifetime.


That's a hoot. I for one am all for the success of the airport. You're the one who said it was going to contribute to the ruin of the area. I've just pointed out that it's much more about regional development with adjacent countries than plane loads of Philistines desecrating sacred sites. Citali mentioned only Interjet has committed so far. It didn't have to be designated an international airport for that to happen. Unless of course Interjet will be flying there from Guatemala, a country they serve. Makes sense to me. 

On a cheerier note, Southwest Airlines, having acquired AirTran with their Caribbean and Mexican routes, is right now building an international port at Houston Hobby and plan to offer service as far south as northern South America. Finally real competition for Spirit Airlines and much more direct access without having to go through Florida for cheaper flights for mid-America.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Fair enough Langford and Vantexan. This has been a fun discussion and I had no intent to seem petulant so keep up the challenges since that´s what makes the foum fun.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

This discussion reminds me of La Huasteca región of San Luis Potosi. The powers to be had decided to upgrade the highways and add a new cuota to this semi tropical región down the plateau towards the Gulf where it is usually hot and humid and has a jungle like appearance.

They did a lot of upgrading in many of the towns that inhabit the hills there. In the town my inlaws are from and many relatives still live they paved most of the streets and added street lights in the last few years and the highways are in great shape now. When we go there to visit I was impressed with how new everything was roadwise compared to other regions I have visited. These are very small towns in the hills and somewhat isolated and poor.

One thing I did noticed is the people like to put plants and trees in pots in their large yards and the trees are huge. They also like to have roosters to guard the yards. The roosters are not used to having the new street lights and crow all night long instead of only at sunrise.

What transpired was the área is now inhabitated with gangs of narcos, probably doing clandestine things in those hills and violence is not uncommon there recently, too bad. The tourists stayed away. All the new infrastructure made travel very easy in and out of the región from Tampico to Central Mexico.

Tour Operator: Rafting Rappelling Sightseeing in Huasteca


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention all the improvements were in hopes of helping the tourist industry in that region of the state.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Perhaps the narcos gave a nudge and a wink to the local government to build decent roads!!!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Justina said:


> Perhaps the narcos gave a nudge and a wink to the local government to build decent roads!!!!


No not that. It was because a very influencial family from Mexico City built this resort among other things.

Huasteca Potosina – Taninul Hotel Spa – San Luis Potosí


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I must say that the spa looks lovely. It is also said that the road leading up to the Ajusco outside Mexico City was built by a politician in the services of the period of Echeverria cos he had bought himself some land and wasn't interested in the only other one that wound its way up. I remember going up the new one way back in 1976 and the last building from the city was el colegio de mexico. No Six Flags, just empty land all the way up with an occasional huddle of shacks or small places of tabicon. How things change.


----------

